

Neo4django 0.1.5 release - mhluongo
http://mattluongo.com/post/neo4django-015-release

======
tingletech
django and neo4j are two of my favorite things -- I really like gremlin and
tinkerpop, I haven't been keeping up with them the last few months. I've also
been meaning to check out <http://bulbflow.com/>

~~~
mhluongo
Bulbflow does look pretty sweet, but from what I've seen solves the data
lookup problem a little differently. I love that it's built on Rexter and aims
to work across graph dbs.

I've kept actively developing neo4django because we need really extensive
indexing and querying, and want to make it super easy for any Djangonaut to
start playing with Neo4j in a familiar way :)

